

Show HN: Same-origin policy? What same-origin policy? - rabidsnail
http://www.corsproxy.com/

======
init0
$.get( '<http://www.corsproxy.com/google.com>, function(response) {
document.body.innerHTML = response; });​

fail?

~~~
rabidsnail
you forgot a close quote

~~~
init0
my bad!

